# Baby Pictures!



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Here are pictures of the new kids born this April. 
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set ... caa7212d94


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Aww...........CUUUUTTEE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

I love Rock My Socks and Pop Rocks! And I adore Zenyetta's doeling!! She's beautiful!

Congrats on the fluffy additions!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

OMG I LOOOOOOVVEEE Ruffian's buckskin doeling    They're all gorgeous, but I LOVE her :drool: :drool:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute....


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

They are adorable!!!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

They are sooooooo cute!


----------



## nameless_alice (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm seeing spots now! :laugh: 
They are such pretty babies!


----------



## BareCreekFarm (Nov 20, 2011)

They look cute


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Cute kids. I love the chocolate ones.


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

I want them all! :lovey: Those yellow flowers make them even cuter.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Congrats on all the healthy, beautiful babies!!  Such a variety!


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

Wow! Those babies are Gorgeous! Almost as pretty as mine Are your' babies Nigerians? Mine are.. I love it when you get awesome colored kids. Just makes it that much more fun..


----------

